# Rainbow transfer paper for white/silver embroidery



## Tcraft (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anyone know where I might find a thermal rainbow paper that is used to give a rainbow affect to white or silver embroidery. I found it on line from other embroiders and purchased some, they were not willing to share where to purchase the paper wholesale. We really like the paper, but it is expensive retail.
Thanks much
Tricia


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have never heard of it. How exactly does it work?


----------



## Tcraft (Apr 2, 2007)

You hoop your garment the regular way, adding a tear away to the top of the garment. Sew your design out on top of the tear away in either white or silver thread. Once the design is finished sewing out, take the hoop off and cut out a piece of the rainbow transfer paper big enough to cover your design and heat press. Once the pressing is over remove the paper and the tear away and you have a gorgeous rainbow affect on the embroidery.


----------



## GLembroidery (Aug 11, 2009)

That sounds interesting. If you find a source, remember to share it here!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you post a link to the retailer? I'd like to find out more about this...


----------



## Tcraft (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is one link, the rest are all overseas.
Design By Dawn-RainbowTransferPaper
Hope someone can help find the supplier of this paper.


----------

